# Recommend a restaurant near Croke Park



## laragh (28 Jul 2006)

*Re: Key Post: Recommend a Dublin Restaurant/Breakfast?*

Folks,

I'm looking for a recommendation for a restaurant (reasonably priced with good food) within walking distance of Croke Park for Saturday evening (around 6). I'm going to the Billy Joel concert and want to be able to stroll there with a full stomach.

Thanks


----------



## aonfocaleile (28 Jul 2006)

*Re: Key Post: Recommend a Dublin Restaurant/Breakfast?*

You could try Da Enzos on Fairview strand - approx 10 mins slow walk to croker. It is not too pricey and the food is nice. It really depends on where you're tickets are for. If you are going to be in the Hogan stand, maybe somewhere in Dromcondra would be better. There's a few decent enough restaurants there, including a very nice Italian, the name of which escapes me.


----------



## Satanta (28 Jul 2006)

*Re: Key Post: Recommend a Dublin Restaurant/Breakfast?*



			
				laragh said:
			
		

> ...within walking distance of Croke Park


 Sorry, can't help there, usually just use Croker for matches and hit home/town after for food.
There is a chipper near Quinns pub, "Some like it hot", that does lovely burgers, but far from the type of meal you’re looking for I know.

Have to say the one I'd suggest is Boccaccio on Dame St.. The food is excellent any time I've been and the atmosphere is always fun and friendly (or romantic depending on the time and the company you’re with).

Find it strange that I usually end up ordering the fillet steak in an Italian, but I can't praise it enough. Been a few months since my last visit, but knowing the staff (you'll usually see the owner/manager(ess) in there ensuring top quality is always maintained) I'm sure the quality is still there.

(Quick review of it and others here [broken link removed])

Elephant and Castle in Temple Bar is always a good spot.
Yamamori Noodles (Japanese) on Georges   St. does great food; the sea food is top notch. 
Good World (Chinese) on the other side of the street was great too but have never been to either often enough to really praise them.


----------



## Ceepee (28 Jul 2006)

*Re: Key Post: Recommend a Dublin Restaurant/Breakfast?*



			
				aonfocaleile said:
			
		

> You could try Da Enzos on Fairview strand - approx 10 mins slow walk to croker. It is not too pricey and the food is nice. It really depends on where you're tickets are for. If you are going to be in the Hogan stand, maybe somewhere in Dromcondra would be better. There's a few decent enough restaurants there, including a very nice Italian, the name of which escapes me.


 
Aonfocaleile, you might be thinking of Il Corvo in Drumcondra.  They are quite strict on their two-sittings policy, which might suit the OP, but it's the reason I stopped going there.  Da Enzo is really great, very friendly.  Necessary to book - 01 8555274.  They usually close for the whole month of August.


----------



## aonfocaleile (28 Jul 2006)

*Re: Key Post: Recommend a Dublin Restaurant/Breakfast?*

Il Corvo - thats it! Wasn't aware that Da Enzos closed for August - handy to know.


----------



## Ceepee (28 Jul 2006)

*Re: Key Post: Recommend a Dublin Restaurant/Breakfast?*

Laragh, Independent Pizza Company in Drumcondra would also be a good bet but booking would be absolutely essential.


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Jul 2006)

*Re: Key Post: Recommend a Dublin Restaurant/Breakfast?*

For easy access to Croke Park, try the Chilli Banana, opposite the Skylon.  Excellent.


----------



## laragh (31 Jul 2006)

*Re: Key Post: Recommend a Dublin Restaurant/Breakfast?*

Hi folks,

Took the recommendation on Il Corvo and booked it for Saturday night.
Had a great meal supplied by efficient and friendly staff.

many thanks for your help!!


----------

